# Pinstripe '66 GTO



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Were there only certain color pinstripes to a body color from the factory?
Or any pinstripe color was an available option to the body color?

I'm thinking about adding the stripe to my Blue Charcoal body, but wanted to see what factory options there were before I open my choices to any color out there.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

there were only specific stripe colors and one pattern for the various body colors. no other choices. Stripes were painted on, no tape jobs either for early models.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Blue Charcoal was one of the few "non-pinstripe" colors, at least in '65. I have seen black, white, and red pinstripes that were "factory" on other colors, and thru '67, they were hand painted on. I always thought a red pinstripe would look good on a Blue Charcoal car, though not original. My '65 Hardtop is Blue Charcoal....neat color.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just did my Barrie Blue '66 this week and I decided on silver even though that was not a factory stripe color. It came out almost a bright gray with a nice contrast. Factory would have been black or white and I felt they would be to dark or bright respectively. I researched this site as well as the other big one and '66 ('65 also) had a single 3/32" stripe approx. 1/2" above belt line front to rear with 1/4" backspacing front, rear, and at door seams. I used the material from Finesse Pinstriping and the total cost was approx. $25. shipped. One word of advice. I purchased one of the special brushes and it flowed the paint on very evenly and was worth the $8. cost. Good luck.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lets see some pics Joe, i am doing mine blue and have been thinking of a silver pinstripe also....also love the compliment of the stainless with the blue.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it true the stripe matched the interior color originally?


----------



## Goatman39 (Jun 5, 2018)

I see a lot of '66 Goats with no pin striping on the sides, and a lot with the stripes. Which is it?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There was a Stripe Delete option so either could be correct.

Below is the Stripe Color chart;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most (I'd say 90% or better) '66 GTO's had pinstripes originally. At least, all the ones I've seen and owned over the decades...


----------

